# Soap making without lye recipe???



## 2kidsmama (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm very interested in soap making.The important thing is i have two little ones at home,so i do not want to use lye to make my soap.Does anyone have some suggestion? Of course nature or organic recipe are what i'm looking for.
I've been watching video and reading online,i can't find many recipe made without lye.
Thank you guys!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

You can't make soap without lye. I suggest you try MP since you have small children. Check out the MP section here. viewforum.php?f=32

eta: Soapqueen has fantastic info on MP. You can look at her blog and she has videos on youtube.

http://www.soapqueen.com/
http://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv?feature=watch

There are also MP tutorials on this site. http://smftutorials.com/drupal/

You could check with your local craft store and see if they offer MP classes.


----------



## Genny (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and to soapmaking  

Like Hazel said, all bar soap is made with lye.  Since all soap is made with lye, you actually won't be able to make a 100% organic soap.  

Hazel gave some great MP (melt and pour soap) links.  You may also be interested in rebatch soap bases, which is cold process soap already made for you to cut up, melt down to a mushy stage and add ingredients that you'd like to add.  Brambleberry offers some nice rebatch soap bases http://www.brambleberry.com/Rebatch-Bases-C14.aspx

I also have little children at home, we have 5 kids ages 7 months, 3 yrs, 6 yrs, 9 yrs & almost 11 yr old.  I make CP (cold process soap) and we have not had any problems with the kids and my lye.  But, I usually make my soap early in the morning before they get up, late at night after they go to bed or during the younger ones nap times.  I also have a lock box that I put my lye, essential oils and fragrance oils in.  If for some reason I absolutely need to make soap when the kids are up, I put up baby gates to keep them out of the kitchen.


----------



## 2kidsmama (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the information!I'm gonna look into that.I'm gonna make really simple soap try it out first!I love this website!All  the people are so nice and helpful!
By the way,you are awesome mother!i can't imagine taking care of 5 kids!
God bless you!


----------



## 2kidsmama (Aug 31, 2012)

If i'm making soap without lye,can use shredding store soap  replace lye in some recipe to?Like this recipe:

Lavender Cream Soap Recipe - Cold Process

4 oz. olive oil
2.5 oz. coconut oil
1.5 oz. palm oil
1.12 oz. lye
2.5 oz. lavender infused water
1 oz. half-n-half
1/4 fl. oz. lavender essential oil
1/4 tsp. freesia fragrance oil


----------



## Hazel (Aug 31, 2012)

No, because there isn't any lye in store bought soap.

You can buy store bought soap, shred it, melt it over heat and pour into a mold. But that kind of defeats the purpose of making your own soap.


----------



## Genny (Sep 1, 2012)

Shredding up and melting store bought soap is really hard to do because the glycerin's been taken out of it.  When you go to melt it, it'll puff up and burn.  Plus your house will smell like burned perfume for a week.  I tried it right before I first started making soap, that's what got me interested in Melt and Pour soap.  At the time, I thought they were the same thing.  

If you would like to try Melt and Pour Soap, there are some great suppliers out there of Melt and Pour base that are free of detergents and surfactants, which sounds like what you're kind of looking for.

Here's a small list of some suppliers that carry a "natural" or "detergent free" line of Melt and Pour bases:
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... -Soap.html
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Soap ... c-218.html
http://www.brambleberry.com/Bramble-Ber ... s-C11.aspx
http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/m_p-soap-base/
http://fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/MandP.asp


I don't know where you live, so there may be a supplier closer to you.


----------

